# Hello all :)



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

Well first: helo, and happy 2010 to all of you.

second: im getting a new TV.

stuck between either Plasma or LED. LCD is out of the question since ill be watching TV only and movies not gaming or something else.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Fan EAW

Deciding on plasma or LED lies with a person's individual taste. Both technologies have their plus and minuses but the real question question you should be asking is which manufacturer will give you prompt service if anything goes wrong. One thing you have to realize is the more bells and whistles a set has, the greater the possibility of it breaking down and the cost associated with repairing it. It's not uncommon for today's high tech sets to break down within a year, the average cost of repairing a set today can range from $200.00-to-$1000.00 dollars U.S. Not very pleasant is it. Focus more on what the trade offs are because many manufacturers offer allot of bang for the buck but their support services are 0. 

Good Luck !


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

well im stuck either between LG or Samsung lol...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Again, this is a personal preference choice and both are quality units. My personal preference is the Samsung. I just don't think you can go wrong on either one IF the specs are nearly the same.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

ill come back with the specs and prices there


----------

